# REC--Low-Fat Orange Cranberry Muffins (tnt)



## PA Baker (Jul 1, 2005)

*Low-Fat Orange Cranberry Muffins*
2 ¼ c AP flour
¾ c whole wheat flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 ½ tsp baking soda
1 ½ tsp salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 lg seedless orange, scrubbed and cut in 8 sections
1 ½ c fresh or frozen cranberries
3 lg eggs
1 ½ c applesauce
1 ½ c brown sugar, packed
¼ c chopped walnuts (I use pecans)


Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly coat 12-cup muffin pan with vegetable shortening or fit with cupcake papers.


In large bowl, stir together the flours, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon. Set aside.


Place the orange in a food processor and puree. Add cranberries and pulse until coarsely chopped. Add eggs, applesauce, and brown sugar and then pulse until mixed. 


Pour into dry ingredients and stir just until blended. Spoon into muffin cups. Sprinkle with walnuts. Bake 18-20 minutes or until tops spring back when touched lightly. Turn the muffins onto a wire rack to cool.


----------

